# Painting over a crackle faux finish



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone I have a foyer that is finished in a crackle faux finish, how would you tackle this? I was thinking sanding it then oil primer. But if I just oil prime and 2 coats will that fill the crackle effect in?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Hey everyone I have a foyer that is finished in a crackle faux finish, how would you tackle this? I was thinking sanding it then oil primer. But if I just oil prime and 2 coats will that fill the crackle effect in?


I'd have my doubts about that working. I guess it would depend on how textured it is. I would plan on skimming.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Hey everyone I have a foyer that is finished in a crackle faux finish, how would you tackle this? I was thinking sanding it then oil primer. But if I just oil prime and 2 coats will that fill the crackle effect in?


Are we talking walls or trim? Crackle around here was usually on trim and/or cabinets. At any rate, let's call up a faux expert and see if she knows what's up about this. 

@fauxlynn, someone needs to know how to fix an outdated faux finish. 

Tell'm Mr. Biscuit referred ya.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Have pics? I usually skim like everyone is saying.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Are we talking walls or trim? Crackle around here was usually on trim and/or cabinets. At any rate, let's call up a faux expert and see if she knows what's up about this.
> 
> @fauxlynn, someone needs to know how to fix an outdated faux finish.
> 
> Tell'm Mr. Biscuit referred ya.


 
I see Michael is on this, but here is my two cents. I realize others may not agree, whatev.

A crackle finish is done with a size or medium being applied to a surface and then one coat of paint applied to it,a flat paint. Maybe it has a top coat on it,maybe not. Having said that,crackle finishes on walls are not usually very thick. 

If it were my client, I would prime, not necessarily with oil and then spot skim only where necessary. It's a foyer, it seems a bit overkill to skim up near a 17-23 ft ceiling line,hmmm? I would only skim anything objectionable within reason, such as a couple feet above eye level and down, or perhaps along the stair railing where people will see it.

I love biscuits with lots of butter,makes it go down easier.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm with Lynn... Spot skim !.... Most people cant see much anyway and don't want to pay for what they can see let alone what they can't see so why bother?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I helped another painter out a few years ago and as I came around the corner i caught him in a small dark hallway holding a halogen work light running his hand over the walls with a big smile on his face.... I turned around shaking my head thinking "what a lunatic"


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> I'm with Lynn... Spot skim !.... Most people cant see much anyway and don't want to pay for what they can see let alone what they can't see so why bother?


Oh happy day! I finally answered one correctly. My time here at PT was not wasted.:thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> I helped another painter out a few years ago and as I came around the corner i caught him in a small dark hallway holding a halogen work light running his hand over the walls with a big smile on his face.... I turned around shaking my head thinking "what a lunatic"




I do that.


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the crackle finish


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Put a coat of paint on it then have another look ....that finish looks light to me


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Peel bond primer might work to fill in the cracks. Works outside, why not inside?


----------

